# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Ik kies voor een bekende donor om zwanger te worden

## Leontien

> U wilt graag in aanmerking komen voor een behandeling met donorzaad (donorsperma). Voor het donorzaad zoekt u een eigen donor; misschien heeft u hem al gevonden of heeft iemand zich aangeboden. Het is belangrijk dat u voor de behandeling goed op de hoogte bent van alle aspecten van Kunstmatige Inseminatie met Donorzaad (KID). Dit om misverstanden nu en in de toekomst te voorkomen. 
> 
> Uw donor
> Bij een succesvol donorschap krijgt u een levenslange band met uw donor. Daarom moet er nu en in de toekomst een wederzijds vertrouwen bestaan. U wordt daarom met uw partner en donor (samen met eventuele partner) uitgenodigd voor een uitgebreid gesprek over het donorschap.


Bron: umcg.nl




> Bekende donor, zoals zus of goede vriendin 
> 
> Voorwaarden:
> Geen erfelijke (ernstige) ziekten - het is per kliniek verschillend in hoeverre een erfelijke ziekte daadwerkelijk reden is om een donor af te wijzen. Als je het hebt over bijv. suikerziekte of een lichte vorm van bronchitis - beide ziektes met een erfelijk component, zou je kunnen overwegen toch tot donatie over te gaan, met name omdat een donor niet gemakkelijk te krijgen is. 
> *Leeftijd* - hoe jonger hoe beter. 
> *Eigen kinderen* - gezien het feit dat een IVF behandeling niet geheel zonder risico is, zijn er klinieken die eisen dat de donor bewezen vruchtbaar is en of een voltooid gezin heeft. 
> *Screening* - op via bloed overdraagbare ziekten 
> 
> 
> ...


Bron: freya.nl

*Zou jij van een bekende een eicel of een zaadcel willen gebruiken om een kindje te krijgen als je niet zwanger kunt raken? Bijvoorbeeld van een familielid. Of wil je liever van een onbekende donor? Of juist geen donor?*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## roos8tig

Persoonlijk zou ik kiezen voor een onbekende donor. Wil niet dat familie etc. daarbij betrokken raken. Het lijkt me heel verwarrend, relaties veranderen daardoor of je wil of niet..... kortom: Het ligt aan de situatie. Voor alletwee is iets te zeggen.

----------


## ikke64

Een heel leuk verhaal is deze. Mijn dochter is lesbisch en heeft een kinder wens. Niet voor nu maar wel voor de toekomst. Nu heeft een vriend van haar (homo) de zelfde wens.
Nu hebben ze met z'n tweeën afgesproken dat hij de biologische vader gaat worden en dat er een vorm van co ouderschap afgesproken wordt. Dus iets in de vorm van, het kind leeft bij mijn dochter en vriendin en in het weekend bv bij haar vriend (met evt partner) Of het allemaal uit komt is afwachten. Maar de plannen zijn redelijk serious.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Roos8tig,
Heb je wel een punt, de band zou anders kunnen worden... maar je kan ook op voorhand bepaalde dingen afspreken zoals Ikke aangeeft dat zijn dochter met een vriend heeft afgesproken...

@ Ikke,
Dat zou wel een uitkomst zijn als het allemaal loopt zoals gepland voor je dochter  :Smile: 

Mijn nicht is bezig met IVF traject en zij krijgt als alles goed gaat de zaadcellen van de broer van haar man. In eerste instantie wouden ze een anonieme donor, maar dat bleek moeilijk doordat kinderen hun donor ouder kunnen achterhalen en er weinig donoren zijn daardoor en het traject nog langer wordt.

Ik kies voor iemand die ik ken en zou zelf mijn werkende eicel ook afstaan als iemand die ik lief heb dat nodig is en wil hebben van mij...

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

Gelukkig is IVF vooralsnog niet ter sprake. Gewoon een kwestie van een potje en een tube. En dan moet het kunnen lukken :Wink: 

Wat betreft je eicel afgeven...... Daar komt wel wat bij kijken. Maar goed dat weet je als IVF zo dicht bij komt/is.

Wens ze maar heel veel succes van deze kant. Een babytje is geweldig.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,
Zou leuk zijn als het plan van je dochter en haar goede vriend gaat lukken  :Smile: 

Heb vandaag met mijn nicht bijgekletst op de crematie van haar opa (niet mijn opa). Ze zouden eerst inderdaad voor de broer als donor gaan, desondanks had ze zich toch ingeschreven voor de wachtlijst voor een 'anonieme' donor omdat die 3,5 - 4 jaar was en ze toch eerst allemaal tests moesten doen en mijn nicht moest afvallen. In die tijd hebben ze veel gesprekken gehad en inmiddels kan ze kiezen voor een 'anonieme' donor en na lang beraad doen ze dit toch wel. Bang dat er anders ruzie komt in de familie of de band anders wordt. Bij de volgende eisprong gaan ze het proberen, dus ik hoop dat het goed komt allemaal.

----------


## Suske'52

heb in mijn persoonlijk leven veel ellende en verdriet ervaren door dochter die geen kinderen kon hebben zware operatie's aan leeftijd van 15-17- 22-24 maar men hoopt wetenschap: verbetert/ontdekt... ze leert iemand kennen en eerlijkhalve na termijn gezegd wat de problemen waren - voor hem geen probleem, maar na een 2 tal jaar kinderwens komt boven ,ze gaan naar UZ_GENT waar zij al jaar en dag in behandeling is daar ontdekken ze dat zijn zaad ook aan de zwakkere kant is ze hebben de SPECIALE IVF behandeling ondergaan (d'er zijn verschillende soorten in ) zo'n 15 tal keer met zijn zaad en geen andere , zussen wouden eitjes afstaan aan haar ,dat weigerde ze ook door de familieband ze wilden van hun ééntje en van niemand anders -éénmaal wees het bloedonderzoek uit dat ze zwanger was maar ze vonden niets -uiteindelijk na een 6 tal weken niet meer na toilet kunnen gaan zelfs niet kunnen stappen vonden ze het in de darm: terug grote operatie ( bijna was ik haar kwijt )het brengt veel verdriet mede want het zijn 2 schatten van mensen met een grote kinderwens ......

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Wat verdrietig om te horen dat je dochter en haar partner zo'n lange weg hebben moeten afgaan zonder dat de kinderwens in vervulling is  :Frown: 
Gaan ze nog een poging doen, gaan ze kijken of er andere mogelijkheden zijn (draagmoeder, adoptie) of proberen ze zich neer te leggen bij deze verdrietige omstandigheden?
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Suske'52

@ Luuss, nee ze zijn met alles al een paar jaar gestopt , ook geen adoptie , mijn dochter stond ervoor open maar haar echtgenoot niet , erover gepraat en gepraat ....maar nee ; ik zou dit ook aanvaard hebben als eigen kleinkind maar (schoon )zoon had er moeite mee en ook zijn familie , dat heeft ook op een bepaald moment serieuze spanningen teweeg gebracht want zoiets vraagt veel van een mens op relatie gebied tussen de partners en de familie.;onze familie stond voor alles open eender wat beslissing zij namen en steunde hen erin , maar de andere kant niet .T'is teveel om het te verwoorden maar het was een zware tijd en nog kan het de kop opsteken .bedankt vr. je steun  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

Ik hoop dat de rust weer keerd en dat beide, want om je dochter en partner gaat het natuurlijk, er vrede mee kunnen hebben. Ik hoop dat beide familie het probleem van deze twee mensen laten rusten. Zij kunnen hier, in mijn ogen niets positiefs, aan toevoegen. Hier op terug komen bedreigt waarschijnlijk zelfs de relatie en kan en zal het alleen maar moeilijker maken. Veel wijsheid toegewenst.

Gr Ikke

Ik ben zo blij dat mij dit niet is overkomen, dit is bijna net zo erg als je eigen kindje moeten begraven geloof ik. Gelukkig heb ik ook dat niet meegemaakt maar dat zijn mijn angst "dromen"

----------


## Suske'52

@IKKE 64 , ik ben de laatste om mij met mijn dochters hun leven te bemoeien , ze hebben ook hun lessen te leren zoals wij het moeten doen hebben, maar wanneer je dochter daar ligt en alles moet doorstaan , want op zo'n momenten , pijnen( operaties) moet zij alleen verwerken /emotionele pijnen/ daar kan je haar steunen, 2x haar bijna kwijt : dan bloed je moederhart , die spanningen zijn verdwenen maar het verdriet blijft .Zij kan er zich al in plaatsen hij heeft het moeilijk nog .....

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Suske,
Ik ben zowel mijn dochter als ook mijn vrouw (twee keer zelfs) bijna kwijt geweest. Mijn dochter toen 4jaar door een ernstig ongeluk. Mijn vrouw bij een miskraam, bloeding, en door kanker. Dus ik weet een beetje waar je over praat. Maar ik bedoel nu voor de toekomst. In mijn ogen is dit een zaak tussen hen twee. Waar de familie geen positieve bijdrage (meer) aan kan leveren. Het gevaar is dat je ze uit elkaar drijft.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Suske,
Fijn dat je dochter en schoonzoon op jullie steun konden en kunnen steunen  :Smile: 
Ja iedereen moet zijn eigen lessen leren, maar desondanks is het fijn als iemand je steunt en/of er voor je is in moeilijke tijden...
Hopelijk komen je dochter en schoonzoon sterker uit deze situatie!

@ Lieve Ikke,
Gelukkig heb je je dochter en vrouw nog beide in je leven  :Smile: 
Weinig bemoeienis is inderdaad beter, zoals Suske zegt moet iedereen eigen lessen leren, maar soms heb je wel de steun/begrip nodig van de mensen die je lief zijn in moeilijkere tijden. Ik neem aan dat je er ook voor je vrouw en dochter bent als zij je nodig hebben  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

@ Luuss, Ja natuurlijk kunnen mijn meiden op me rekenen. (alle 3) En zelfs mijn zoon die ons sinds kort niet meer ziet staan, zijn schoonfamilie is zooooo geweldig. Zal altijd op me kunnen rekenen als er stront aan de knikker is.
Wat ik bedoel, je kunt steun geven, er zijn voor je kinderen (aanhang zijn voor mij altijd kinderen voor me geweest, tot mijn zoon thuis kwam met zijn huidige vriend) maar vaak ontaard dit in het geven van raad. En als de raad die de dochter krijgt weer anders is dan die de schoonzoon krijgt. Onstaan er heel makkelijk conflicten.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Suske'52

@ikke64 ,ik mag wel fier erop zijn dat zowel mijn (schoon)zonen als dochters en kleinkinderen eerst bij mij langs komen als er iets hun dwars zit  :Wink: zowel apart als te samen ,en d'er heeft een discussie geweest voor adoptie , ja-nee ,maar op de jaren heeft het uitgewezen waarom de ouders (schoon)zoon er tegen waren vd. centen , op gebied van erfenis , dat hun geld dan naar iemand vreemd zou gaan  :EEK!: begrijpe wie het kan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ik niet, dat je op zulke momenten aan geld denkt . Nu is dat wel klare taal en leer je daardoor iemand direkt kennen, ik ben beleefd en vriendelijk als ik de mensen ontmoet maar verder doe ik geen inspanning meer .

----------


## ikke64

Of een kind alleen jou kind kan zijn als jou genen er in zitten. Of een kleinkind alleen jou kleinkind kan zijn als het jou genen heeft. Zielig, zielig, zielig. En wat is geld?!?!?!? Als ik de pijp uit ben heb ik er niets meer aan. En de kleinkinderen erfen echt niet van hen, de sukkels. Dat doet alleen hun zoon. Of ze moeten van plan zijn hem te overleven. Geld maakt meer kapot van je lief is......

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Ja idd er voor iemand zijn is goed, maar moet idd niet ontaarden in geven van raad waardoor conflicten kunnen ontstaan!
Snap ook niet dat een kind niet als eigen kind of kleinkind gezien kan worden als het niet het eigen bloed/DNA heeft  :Confused:  Als je dat kindje opvoedt en er een band is dan ben je toch ouder en is dat je kind!

@ Suske,
Ik begrijp dat echt niet!
Familie van mijn vaders kant kon geen kind krijgen, ze hebben een meisje geadopteerd en zijn geweldig blij met haar!
Een vriend van mij heeft een bio pap met vriendin en bio mam met man, hij zegt ik heb 2 vaders en 2 moeders want zij hebben mij allemaal opgevoed tot wie ik ben en hebben allemaal zorg voor mij gedragen.
Familie zit hem voor mij niet in bloed/DNA, ik heb bloedfamilie die ik nooit meer wil zien, ik heb ook mensen in mijn leven die niet mijn bloed zijn maar die ik toch echt als mijn familie beschouw!
Wat een bekrompen mensen en zeker aangezien het om geld gaat  :Confused:   :Frown:   :Mad:

----------


## Suske'52

@Ikke- Luuss, ja , begrijpe wie het kan, ik niet .....en dat is de zoon zijn motivering ook dat is mijn bloed/dna niet ; daar speelt de opvoeding een rol in om geen adoptie te doen . :Confused:

----------


## ikke64

Gewoon zielig. Wat zijn genen. Mijn vrienden zijn me honderd keer liever dan mijn (schoon)familie. Die krijg je ergens in je leven er maar bij. Mijn vrienden kan ik zelf kiezen. En de meeste vrienden zijn me erg dierbaar. Dus waarom een kindje dat je opvoed als was het je eigen bloed niet?!?!? Ook je eigen kinderen kunnen een hoop ellende veroorzaken hoor..... 

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

helemaal mee eens; vrienden kan je kiezen en (schoon)familie krijg je.....wat een ellende!

----------


## Agnes574

Nee... zou geen bekende donor kiezen persoonlijk...

----------


## ikke64

Waarom niet Agnes?

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Waarom niet?
Ik zou puur voor 'm'n gevoel' niet voor een bekende donor kiezen; denk dat ik dan het idee zou krijgen dat het eigenlijk het kind van die ander is ....
Is gewoon een gevoel ... heb geen kinderwens ook dus vandaar!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja kan me in dat gevoel indenken  :Smile: 

Vriendin van mijn achterneef zei ook al dat ze geen bekende donor. Zowel om het idee dat het dan toch een beetje van die bekende is, bang voor eventuele ruzies ls ook veel herkennen later in het kind wat zij en haar partner niet hebben maar die bekende dus wel. Leek haar maar niks.

----------


## ikke64

Ahhh, kan me er inderdaad wel iets bij voorstellen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## essie79

Ik ben een alleenstaande lesbische vrouw met een kinderwens. Ik had me opgegeven voor de kliniek in amsterdam maar naar eerst een toezegging gekregen te hebben en alle onderzoeken te hebben gehad werd ik alsnog afgewezen na 3 maanden. Ik moest toen wel op zoek naar een bekende donor. Een vriendin van mij die ik al mijn hele leven ken zei dat ik haar broer maar eens moest bellen en die stemde gelijk toe. Uiteindelijk na 11 pogingen waarvan 2 vroegtijdige miskramen was ik nog steeds niet zwanger. Ik wist gewoon dat ik van hem niet zwanger zou worden wat ik heel erg vond. Ik ken zijn familie, daar heb ik contact mee. De donor had duidelijk laten weten dat hij er alleen voor het zaad was en ik maakte me ook totaal geen zorgen dat hij inbreng wilde oid. Ik heb het heel jammer gevonden want mijn kindje had dan gelijk een familie erbij gehad. Ik ben toen via een site opzoek gegaan naar een andere donor en ondertussen heb ik me ook laten doorsturen naar een gynaecoloog. Ik wist zeker dat ik niks mankeerde maar voor de zekerheid wilde ik me toch na laten kijken. Ondertussen na met een aantal donors en helaas ook met een facker contact te hebben gehad kreeg ik eindelijk contact met een aardige goeie donor. Helaas mislukte de eerste poging en ben ik voor het eerst naar de gynaecoloog geweest. Wat we toen allebei niet wisten was dat ik toen al zwanger was van de 2e poging. Diep van binnen wist ik het wel maar het was nog te pril om te zien. Ik ben helemaal onderzocht en met mij bleek er inderdaad niks mis. Bij mijn 2e afspraak heb ik mijn hummeltje van 9 weken gezien via een inwendige echo. 'S avonds had ik gewoon pijn mijn kaken van de big smile. Inmiddels ben ik 25 weken zwanger en mijn donor belde af en toe om te vragen hoe het gaat. Inmiddels heb ik al een maand geen contact gehad, wat ik wel jammer vind maar het heeft voor mij geen prioriteit. Ik ben in principe onder behandeling blijven staan van de gynaecoloog omdat ik ook antidepressiva slik maar omdat het zo goed gaat met ons beiden ben ik tijdelijk overgegaan naar de verloskundige. Het zaad is gewoon ingebracht met een lang spuitje van de dierenarts, verder geen toeters en bellen erbij. Werkt prima! Soms ben ik wel eens bang dat de donor opeens op de stoep staat en het kind opeist. Dat vind ik dan wel weer een nadeel dat ik het via internet heb moeten doen. Je kent zo iemand voor de rest niet. In een levenslange band met een donor geloof ik absoluut niet, je leert iemand niet kennen doormiddel van een paar gesprekjes. De tijd zal het leren en ik denk er verders niet teveel over na. Ik geniet van mijn kleine jochie die vrolijk darteld in mijn buik.

----------


## Suske'52

@essie 79  :Smile:  van harte proficiat , geniet van je zwangerschap ,met zo veel liefde in je, krijg je een vrolijke baby . :Wink:  zeker weten  :Wink:

----------


## essie79

Ik blijf zeker genieten, en hoopzeker op een vrolijke baby ;-)

----------


## ikke64

gefeliciteerd! En probeer het piekeren achter je te laten. Je koopt er niets voor. Geniet van je (ongeboren) kindje.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Essie,
Wat een lange weg zeg, maar gefeliciteerd dat je nu zwanger bent!  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat de zwangerschap goed verloopt en je een prachtig kindje krijgt!

----------


## essie79

De weg was inderdaad lang, maar de aanhouder wint ;-)

----------


## schanulleke1968

Ik kies voor een onbekende donor.
Ik heb wel de bewuste keuze gemaakt kinderloos te blijven en heb nooit de wens gehad om kinderen te krijgen. Liever een onbekende donor om latere mogelijke "strubbelingen" en "verplichtingen" te vermijden.

----------


## witkop

Essie,gefeliciteerd met je zwangerschap

----------


## essie79

Bedankt witkop. Zoonlief is inmiddels alweer bijna 18 maanden ;-)

----------


## witkop

Oef,sorry
Toch gefeliciteerd

----------


## schanulleke1968

Proficiat Essie

----------


## essie79

Dankjewel!

----------


## seok

Uitbundig gediscussieerd over deze stelling en tevens een gevoelige alhoewel belangrijke stelling. Natuurlijk gaat mijn zegen uit aan een ieder die probeert wens hun het allerbeste en moge ze succes hebben. Alhoewel ik geen voorstander bent (een beetje aan de conservatieve kant) ben ik open en vind het een goede stelling.

----------

